# Raw Diet safe after intestine obstruction surgery?



## GH15 (Jan 2, 2015)

So my poor 7 year old male dog had 12 inches of his intestine removed and the vet has him on this canned food crap. And told me not to feed raw but recommends me the canned food and then to purchase purina kibble... and to mix it together.. but these have corn... so i dont think the vet knows much about nutrition... but at the same time i dont want to feed my dog raw (thats what he was eating previously prior to surgery) if the raw chicken leg quarter bone can cause damage to my dog.. not sure if that can even happen since the stomach would brake it down before it goes to the intestine.. not sure... what to do...


avoid the raw? and feed the canned food like the vet says and purchase kibble to mix in with it


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

You could always do ground/premade raw. It's got most of the same benefits of regular raw without the "worries" of bones.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree about ground raw. You can buy pre made raw or you can buy ground meat. Reel Raw Dog has 10 pounds of chicken, beef, pork, turkey and a combo of all those, for $29.99. If you're in the north east, free shipping over 30 pounds. Not up here, its free shipping in 50 pound increments. I also like Hare Today.


----------



## GH15 (Jan 2, 2015)

thanks guys i really appreciate the info. My only concern with the ground beef/foods is last time i gave my dog ground beef he had direhaha. it was to much for him. i had to give him extra raw turkey necks with the ground beef to make it work without direhaha ( dog needs bone for solid stool)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You'd have to get a premade raw as it has the bone already ground up in it. If it makes you feel a bit better, a friend feeds raw, bones included, to a dog that had multiple surgeries for swallowing objects. You could always start back on very soft bones, rabbit, cornish hen, or even smashing chicken bones with a hammer first.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

GH15 said:


> thanks guys i really appreciate the info. My only concern with the ground beef/foods is last time i gave my dog ground beef he had direhaha. it was to much for him. i had to give him extra raw turkey necks with the ground beef to make it work without direhaha ( dog needs bone for solid stool)


wait, did you just give him ground meat for the grocery store? If yes, thats not a proper raw diet. The pre mades or the places to get the ground raw I mentioned above sell grinds that have meat, bone & organs. You feed "X" amount of that and add "X" amount of boneless. ReelRawDog that I mentioned has 10 pounds of grinds (meat, bone & organs) for $29.99. If you're in the Northeast, it's free shipping over 30 pounds. If you don't live there, its free shipping if you buy in 50 pound increments. The grinds are chicken, beef, pork and turkey & a combo of all of those.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would give premade ground raw for a while long before I would ever give kibble. There is ground bone in them, which will be good for poops since you said you had trouble before on ground. 

You are right that vets don't know much about nutrition. Thats why they recomended purina kibble to you.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My lot gets fed a variety of foods with almost no problems, but plain ground beef (especially the "fattier" grinds) can give my lot "soft" poops.


----------

